# 20/21 "ʳ"

## LAEN

> *ʳ   * 
>   | :  
>        ,     ,   . 
>                   ,            . 
>   , ,       .               ? 
>  ̳   ,           .  69       ,    . ʳ   . 
>     ? 
>    ,      .    ,                     . ֳ     1  25      1  50     .     :      .      ,      . 
>      ? 
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/econom...-business/744/  
=======================================   

> .

   .   ,         .   

> Volvo,      ʻ,   12 .

   25.     - 25     12.  
    "ʳ",   .                .

----------


## testpearls

,      ,     ?      ,      .  ,   ,     .

----------


## LAEN

*testpearls*,    , :       ,        100%- .      . 
   ""       .
   .     -104 (     -      ),   2004    /  ,    ""  . 2000- .    26 . 
  .       ,   (-)   "" -      .      (!)     .
  : http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_volvo_va6252aa_ru.html
 ""    .  
        ,      ,  2 - (   ,      "",    - )  2   .   - 1995 ..
       / - ,        ""   .     (   ) - ,       .       /        . 
  ,       , : *    ""*  **:    :
19 +,   .
20/21,  
43/44, +
51/52, +
29 +
46  +
,    19, 29, 58   ,     .  
  , ""       .
     .  
   -      ""   -    .      . 
,  , ,      ,  " .."  ..,     . 
    .       ""   17*2  /  -   /  .

----------


## testpearls

> .     -104 (     -      ),   2004    /  ,    ""  . 2000- .    26 .

  ,  ,         .   

> ""    .

       ?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

  ,    
   ,   :   
  ...   ...
  +   ,     .

----------


## Sky

> 

         ,     30  (      )

----------


## testpearls

> *testpearls*

    ,      .   

> *testpearls*
>      ,        100%- .      .

    , ,  .       -    -  .   

> +   ,     .

    -     ,    ?

----------


## LAEN

> -     ,    ?

  
    -   .

----------


## aneisha

,   , -. !     ?  - , ...
    ,     (  )     .
   ?  .      .     ,           ...
,     . *testpearls*,      .    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .   ,         .

    .

----------


## Ch!p

*AlexDS*, 
      .
      .
       "".

----------


## LAEN

... http://auto.ria.ua/auto_volvo_b_6322384.html http://auto.ria.ua/auto_man_nl202_6291705.html

----------


## Stanley*

> .
>      ,       .
> 20 Sentrum -    ?
> ,   :
> -       ,     ,     .
> -       
> . 
> ..  ,  "sentrum"      "".

      '     .     "   ! ϳ 20.00     !"  "  -  !         ,   ,   '       !       "    ,       40 ,     ,    .

----------


## Ch!p

,     40 .
",      
,     ,  ,    : , , .
-  ,     ))

----------


## LAEN

: http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/326383/#n417705 http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/324972/#n417706

----------


## AlexDS

> ""  , -     " "  "  ".

  .  .    

> ,  ܺ!    " "!
>  ܺ ܺ "  ", ""  ""   !

      ?
  ,     ,        . 
    .    "",          ,   ?         ,     .      ,    ...     :   ? 
*vladd*                ,        ,   .      ? 
,                 ,     ,  ,   .    ,  .  .
   ,    ,   ,     -  ,        "" (   )    :   ?       ""   -  ""  "" (  ""    - ).        .

----------


## vladd

> ?
>   ,     ,        . 
>     .    "",          ,   ?

    -   .    

> ,     .      ,    ...     :   ?

   : ,    -   .
  (  "")  ""    ""  "".   

> *vladd*                ,        ,   .      ?

  ?
   "  "  90% .
  ,    "쳺", ..... 
    "", :  

> "",          ,   **?

    :       "",   ,  "  "?
,  " "     "":   ,   . "?"

----------


## AlexDS

> -   .

   ...  ... )))))    

> (  "")  ""    ""  "".

      ? ? 
,  ! ³   ! 
 -     ,   ,        "" )))     ,   쳺 )))
,      ...  ,  ,  ,        .  .

----------


## fabulist

> ? ?

        ?   䳿    ,    .
:  

> ...      ,      . 
>    ,        .

    ,  .

----------


## Sky

> ,    .

  , "   ".  http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/326383/#n417705
,    ""  ))    ))

----------


## Ch!p

> ?
>   ,     ,        .

  ,       ,      .      ,    ,     ,    .
       ,  ""   .

----------


## vladd

> ...      ,      .
>    ,        .

  ""   ""! 
 :  

> ...,          .            .
>         ,    ,  ....
> .... ,   ,    ,         ,          ,     ,        .
> ,     ,  ,   䳿       ,  . .....

  ͳ  ?   

> ,  ! ³   !

   ,       ,    ! 
(   ,   ......)

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

   .    ,          ,   - -     .           ..    -,     ,    .   ,     . .     ,    ?      ""  - ,    ,          .   

> ,   ..

  ...   

> 

       ?
   , ,     2009.        1,4 .. (  ,    10- .)
 ,          500 ../.
 ,  ?   

> 

        ?   

> ""

    ,    , , -      ,    ?

----------


## LAEN

*AlexDS*, 1890000 . -   .
,   ,  . 
     -

----------


## LAEN

> *:  , *  
>   ,    ,    ⳻     20   21 
> ,             .          .
>  
>       ,      ,  :
>          .      :  ,   , , ,     .
>      ?
>         ,    ,     ? 
> ,            , . ,       , 14  .     ..          29  . 
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/13567/

----------


## vladd

-      ......     ?
    ? 
- " "   躿 "" ...
  ""   ....

----------


## LAEN

. http://auto.ria.ua/auto_volvo_b_6497876.html http://auto.ria.ua/auto_volvo_b_6506847.html http://auto.ria.ua/auto_mercedes_o_405_6519538.html

----------


## Merry Corpse

?

----------


## Sky

*Merry Corpse*,   .  http://www.poltavaforum.com/ruhomiy-...tml#post232477

----------


## LAEN

*Merry Corpse*, http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/366794/#n406115

----------


## Merry Corpse

,    . ,  ,   .

----------


## Ch!p

,       .
     "ʳ".

----------


## Sky

' -    )

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*, .
 saffle/volvo ( ),  heulies/volvo

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,   ,    ))

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,    -  .    +     -   .
, ,  ,      
,         :) http://transphoto.ru/photo/84437/

----------


## LAEN

""    : http://gortransport.kharkov.ua/photobase/11799/  
==================================================  ==================================================  ============   

> *   ,     *  
>  ,   ,        
>                      . 
> ϳ           ,     . ³, 9  2011       4, 8, 21, 5, 22, 20, 12, 18, 25, 27, 32, 37, 41, 46, 60, 63, 66. 
> ϳ    15    ,   ,        . ³,              4 (   .  ),  8 (   . ),  5 (   . ),  22 (   ),  20   21 (). 
>    46 (        )...  ,       û.       ,     ,      . ,        . 
>   27   .    12   -   ,    41      . ³  (15    )            .           .        . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/13858/

----------


## Ch!p

,

----------


## vladd

,  ""!

----------


## LAEN

> 27.01.2012 | : 18:11 27.01.2012 
>                  ʳ.        . 
>       '                      .   ,    -  ᒺ   ,   , :   18    . . (/ . ),  25   - ,  32 .    . ,  37 -   ,  60 .˳  -   -   .˳,  63 - -2  .,  66 .    . .               .     41-  -     ( ).             . :          ,       ʻ.    ,   ', ,  , ,  .          - .         , ,  ,         ,       . ,    '     .                  .          :            .

   : http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/11047/

----------


## vladd

> .

        ,     

> ""

    

> "  "

         ,        :  

> -  !

    ,   ""       .
 "  "  ""        "".

----------


## LAEN

² 2053    .

----------


## vladd

... 
  ""      .
 " "    .
,  !

----------


## LAEN

*vladd*, , ,   ,    .

----------


## LAEN

> ² 2053    .

  ! http://gortransport.kharkov.ua/photobase/12093/ http://gortransport.kharkov.ua/photobase/12094/

----------


## LAEN

:)
 : http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestand...STAN_Nancy.jpg

----------


## vladd

:  ܺ    "   ",  ?

----------


## LAEN

*vladd*,

----------


## vladd

21-Kisa (    "-"!)

----------


## LAEN

> 21-Kisa

  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/311986/

----------


## Sky

*vladd*,      "" (. "")

----------


## LAEN

"  " -   "    䳿, ,   ..  ...." 
 ,  :)

----------


## vladd

""  ?

----------


## 23q

*LAEN*, - ?

----------


## LAEN

*23q*, .          . .  
+         .

----------

